# Mikami Believes PS3 Is a Success as Lead Platform



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Mikami Believes PS3 Is a Success as Lead Platform*
06/11/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Everyone who owns the PS3 version of Bayonetta knows the horrible problems the game was plagued with. This has led to Platinum Games choosing the PlayStation 3 as lead platform for their latest title Vanquish, and according to designer Shinji Mikami the decision was “a success”.
Speaking to CVG, Shinji Mikami stated:*I think that making the PS3 the lead platform during development was a success for us. At the start, we didn’t have PS3 production experience, so I think that this was really the only choice we had.*​Vanquish is scheduled for a release this year. Check out the recently released gameplay trailer of the title.
More information regarding the shooter is expected at E3. 

*Source: PSLS*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

That title is a little misleading, go Sony marketing machine . Honestly though, I dont know why devs keep on like this, or rather why the media glamorise every single little comment.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Dan it's a slow news day it's Saturday they have to come up with something I have had the pleasure or misfortune to play Bayonetta on both the 360 and PS3, the game was horrible on the PS3 in comparison to the 360 version framerate was all over the place, the graphics were not as impressive as it was on the 360 also if you compared them side by side the PS3 version looked blurry. Game Dev need to optimize a multi-plat. game for each console so gamers don't feel like their console got left out in the cold but that's JMO.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah your not wrong there, no gamer should have to put up with a bad version if its avoidable. You could blame Sony for pushing cell technology I guess, but I with the devs if having the PS3 as the lead platform results in a good version for all platforms, then thats how it should be done.

Its a shame there is no such thing as a file converter for gaming consoles eh


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

> Its a shame there is no such thing as a file converter for gaming consoles eh




Yeah that would be great but that would be to simple.
​


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Personally, I think they should keep console architecture as close to PC as is practical, as that would solve most of the issues. I cant ever see Sony doing ordinary or conformity though, its just not their style.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

You are 100% right on that they don't do conformity and in some ways it's cool but it also causes lots of issues as well.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess the issues and failed formats are worth it though, just winning BR will pay for everything that failed before it, and make them good money for a long time to come. As long as the consumer is the ultimate winner, that is all that matters to me, and for one thing, the PS3 is the first Sony console Ive properly adopted, even if I dont play on it all that much.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

> the PS3 is the first Sony console Ive properly adopted, even if I dont play on it all that much.
> ​


Don't worry I won't hold that against you.....much


----------

